# cardboard - eco friendly lip balm tubes



## agriffin (Jan 24, 2011)

I saw these somewhere but now can't find.  Anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## carebear (Jan 24, 2011)

there was a thread on them over at the Dish =


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2011)

I know exactly what you're talking about and have searched myself blue trying to find them again. Must go search the dish... anyone find it yet? have links?


----------



## carebear (Jan 24, 2011)

OK, normally I wouldn't post a link to the Dish here, but there's so much info in the thread I figured it was worth doing it.

http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index ... oard++tube

(fellow mods - if you want to beat me with a wet noodle, have at it!)


----------



## agriffin (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you!  I was looking for these

http://www.chicagopapertube.com/Designe ... opush.html

and probably saw them on that thread.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 26, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I was looking for these
> 
> http://www.chicagopapertube.com/Designe ... opush.html
> 
> and probably saw them on that thread.



I loved the look of these little tubes and went to request a sample of them to see if they would work for my lip balms and Chicago Paper Tubes no longer carries them. They replaced it with a smaller pot style. 

Bummer! what a cool idea these were.


----------



## musiccitysuds (Feb 14, 2011)

if you're looking for eco-friendly options, i know mms carries a 100% recycled lip balm tube.


----------

